# Exporting car from Spain to USA?



## norwood (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi there,

I've used the search function but I'm just striking out. I'm sorry in advance for asking what is surely a redundant question...

I live in America, and I'd like to bring a car I found in Spain over here. It's an older American model and, as far as Customs goes, I'm OK (I looked into this in detail, because of the adventures that various people have had trying to bring in e.g. Skylines) - it was made with US emissions and safety standards and I have the letter from Ford confirming this.

My question is this: how do I actually go about exporting it from Spain? It sounds like there's a ton of paperwork when you buy a car there. I know in Germany there are companies that do car import/export - i.e. you send your money to the company, they take care of the transaction with the seller and stick the car on the boat, and when it arrives in US then you do the rest. I'm pretty much looking for the Spanish equivalent of that.

Also looking for good shop for pre-purchase inspection (in northern Spain, Sasamon region). It's OK if the results are in Spanish, I speak enough to get by (lived in Texas for 4 years, so...) and have a friend from Peru who can walk me through the rest.

Any advice would be most appreciated, thanks!


----------

